# we all done it, but still............



## daArch

I've been browsing websites looking for ideas, and this one pic struck on a couple of counts:











A) Is this REALLY good PR for one's website?

B) There's a six footer two feet away from him, how difficult could it be to be safer?

Let alone having something covering what looks like leather furniture - ok, ok, it's Pleather. but still, make an impression on the HO that you care.


----------



## TJ Paint

Yeah but that would require walking to the other ladder, picking it up and moving it to the spot where you need it.

That's quite a bit


----------



## ewingpainting.net

That's actually on a website?! I think he showing the ability to pucker.


----------



## vermontpainter

Bill

You dont understand, hes going to step from ladder to ladder and use the 6'er too.


----------



## TJ Paint

It's also a way to get "buns of steel" at the workplace.


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> You dont understand, hes going to step from ladder to ladder and use the 6'er too.


That was going to be my answer.


----------



## daArch

Damn, and I thought I could troll for a little " I can stand on a bucket on the top of an eight footer, sport"

Ain't this February ?


----------



## Wood511

I could never do that unless I wanted to get down from there very very fast. Like...."don't use the stairs coming down" kinda fast.


----------



## daArch

Wood511 said:


> I could never do that unless I wanted to get down from there very very fast. Like...."don't use the stairs coming down" kinda fast.


kinda like "watch this" fast ?


----------



## RH

I do that all the time...... :whistling2: but I wouldn't post a pic of me doing it. Probably the least dangerous rule I break (overreaching is #1)


----------



## dyneser

An old boss of mine use to tell me that if you fall your fired before you hit the ground, or its ok, the ground will break your fall lol.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Is that my friend Buxy from NY?


----------



## WisePainter

I refuse to stand atop a ladder.
I will stop 3rd to the top and get busy.

seen guys tip topple flip and dropple...

you're mote likely to die falling off of a 3' ladder than a 40' monster.


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> Is that my friend Buxy from NY?


I thought it looked like him also, it was some crew in Calif


----------



## Ultimate

Like the wall pattern though.


----------



## CApainter

I don't buy it. The left foot is sticking far too much to the left of the top of the ladder.

The recessed lighting doesn't reflect the inside of the cans enough to indicate the lighting on the left shoulder of the so called paper hanger is actually a reflection from the fixture. I can't tell what tools he has in his pouches, but they don't look like hanging tools. Photo Shop.

Bill, do you use a tool belt like that, and wouldn't there be a bucket and sponge near by for what ever he's doing?


----------



## daArch

CApainter said:


> I don't buy it. The left foot is sticking far too much to the left of the top of the ladder.
> 
> The recessed lighting doesn't reflect the inside of the cans enough to indicate the lighting on the left shoulder of the so called paper hanger is actually a reflection from the fixture. I can't tell what tools he has in his pouches, but they don't look like hanging tools. Photo Shop.
> 
> Bill, do you use a tool belt like that, and wouldn't there be a bucket and sponge near by for what ever he's doing?


DAMN, BUSTED !!!

I even added 25 pounds so it didn't look like me,

DAMN you're good. Gonna call you Columbo now, or would you prefer Monk


----------



## playedout6

I cracked 2 ribs falling off of a 2 stepper...was not the fall that hurt ...it was landing on the red metal toolbox that hurt the ribs . I was moving from left to right and as soon as the ladder legs touch the floor I was already on the top step and the dang thing kcked out on me on cushion floor that was quite slippery . I landed right on the toolbox taking the blow directly on the ribcage . It took me a long time to get up and out to the truck...I thought somebody had a knife stuck in me it hurt soooooooo bad . I was off for a few days even though it still hurt like heck for a long time after .


----------



## Scotiadawg

TJ Paint said:


> It's also a way to get "buns of steel" at the workplace.


Ah come on man, stop looking at his buns!


----------



## daArch

Scotiadawg said:


> Ah come on man, stop looking at his buns!


You got a problem with that? 










Giving new meaning to "pinching off a loaf"

:whistling2:


----------



## OraarO

Aaaarrrrrgggggghhhhhh!!!!!

My eyes - My eyes!

I need to UNSEE this!


----------



## Scotiadawg

daArch said:


> You got a problem with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giving new meaning to "pinching off a loaf"
> 
> :whistling2:


Gawd Bill, that's just cruel !


----------



## nEighter

paint that dude green.. incredible hulk all the way!

EDIT: is that a lady's hand or guy who is lifting the shirt?! Bill.. what sites you cruising these days!!?


----------



## daArch

nEighter said:


> Bill.. what sites you cruising these days!!?


All I do is search with words written here. That was for images of "buns of steel"

Don't worry, I have NO idea what was on that site.

At least google censors their found images. I once searched Bing for something and was shocked (yes,* I* was shocked) at the graphic "adult" images that popped up.


----------



## Scotiadawg

daArch said:


> All I do is search with words written here. That was for images of "buns of steel"
> 
> Don't worry, I have NO idea what was on that site.
> 
> At least google censors their found images. I once searched Bing for something and was shocked (yes,* I* was shocked) at the graphic "adult" images that popped up.


Oh_ sure_ Bill, we understand !:whistling2:


----------



## RH

nEighter said:


> paint that dude green.. incredible hulk all the way!
> 
> EDIT: is that a lady's hand or guy who is lifting the shirt?! Bill.. what sites you cruising these days!!?


Forget the hand... is that the backside of a guy or a woman?:shutup:

The ladder mistake I'll make about once a year occurs when I have a 4' and an 6' on the job and am switching between them. I'll be using the 4' for a while and then get up on the 6'. When I go to get down I'll be looking up and focusing on my work and automatically count off the two steps needed to get off the 4' forgetting that I still have a few more to go since I'm on my 6'. That can be a "flat on your ass moment" very easily.


----------



## Scotiadawg

researchhound said:


> Forget the hand... is that the backside of a guy or a woman?:shutup:
> 
> The ladder mistake I'll make about once a year occurs when I have a 4' and an 6' on the job and am switching between them. I'll be using the 4' for a while and then get up on the 6'. When I go to get down I'll be looking up and focusing on my work and automatically count off the two steps needed to get off the 4' *forgetting that I still have a few more to go* since I'm on my 6'. That can be a "flat on your ass moment" very easily.


ya don't ya hate when that happens? Even worse when somebody witnesses you getting the crap scared out of you for a 20" drop to the floor.


----------



## daArch

I also hate it when I use my 2 footer because the distance between the steps is not standard. I am forever missing that first step when dismounting.

And after years of use and I get used to it, I will be working with someone who has a wooden "stubby" (insert fourth grader giggles here) 










and those steps are different than my aluminum 2 footer.

I have no idea why I'm still alive.


----------



## mudbone

ProWallGuy said:


> Is that my friend Buxy from NY?


 No his name is Butsy.


----------



## DocHalideigh

dyneser said:


> An old boss of mine use to tell me that if you fall your fired before you hit the ground, or its ok, the ground will break your fall lol.


and you don't get paid for the time in the air


----------



## alabamahousepainters

The only thing that I can see wrong with this picture is that he forgot to wear his Home Depot Pro T-Shirt on picture day.


----------

